# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  krostka w pochwie

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam od jakiegoś tygodnia wyczuwam na lewej ściance pochwy jakąś krostkę, do tego odczuwam pieczenie na wargach sromowych  a teraz do tego mam suchość w pochwie.. co może wiązać się z takimi objawami?? dodam że dbam o higienę i nie zażywam żadnych środków antykoncepcyjnych.. bardzo proszę o poradę! i z góry dziękuję za ewentualną odpowiedź..

----------


## zakretka88

To nie kojarzy mi sie z niczym innym jak klykcinami konczystymi wywolanymi wirusem HPV - wirusem brodawczaka ludzkiego. Moglabym tu duzo pisac, ale sama mozesz, bardzo duzo informacji znajdziesz w wyszukiwarce, wiec do dziela, bo warto sie zorientowac w sprawie. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję za odpowiedź.. trochę a nawet bardzo mnie zaniepokoiłaś!!! :-( mam nadzięje że to co się naczytałam na necie na temat brodawczaka ludzkiego nie będzie mnie dotyczyć... :-(

----------


## zakretka88

Nie przejmuj sie az tak, jak pewnie przeczytalas, to dosc czesta dolegliwosc. Powiem Ci szczerze, ze u mnie objawilo sie to w ciazy, kto by przypuszczal, ze w jakikolwiek sposob moglam sie zarazic, gdyz nie przypominam sobie takowych zmian u bylych partnerow, a jednak. Natomiast przed porodem klykciny same sie cofnely i dlugi czas juz po nich ani sladu. Wiesz, antykoncepcje jednak po cos stworzyli ;-) Glowa do gory. Bardzo rzadko ma sie do czynienia z tymi groznymi podtypami. Popros lekarza o badania na okreslenie Twojego podtypu i sie uspokoisz. Da sie z tym zyc, ja nawet o tym zapomnialam, a niby cos mialo przejsc na dziecko, a synek tryska zdrowiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj jak przeczytałam mnóstwo artykułów na temat kłykcin to nie spałam pół nocy.. na samą myśl wszystko mnie boli i straciłam apetyt... bardzo mi miło że napisałaś mi ten ostatni post.. podniosłaś mnie trochę na duchu ale w poniedziałek idę zapisać się do lekarza.. zastanawiałem się też czy to nie są polipy? bo jakoś 2,5 roku temu po urodzeniu drugiego dziecka miałam wypalane laserowo a później (z 2 lata temu) byłam na zabiegu łyżeczkowania macicy.. jak sądzisz? zdziwiłam się trochę jak przeczytałam że tym zarazić się mogłam od męża bo jesteśmy prawie 6 lat po ślubie i raczej mnie nie zdradził.. więc skąd u mnie taki przypadek... ? biję się cały czas z myślami.. pozdrawiam

----------

